# 4x4x4 BLD



## CraigBouchard (Dec 27, 2007)

Is now solved. I'm soooo stoked right now and no one is online to tell!!! Man, I have it all on video too...fastest memo yet, but I took so much review time it took longer than some. And slow execution to make a 25:20 solve (who cares about milliseconds). 

anyway...heres the data: 

Corners: Orange, Blue, Red, Yellow, Blue, Yellow, Blue, Yellow, Blue, White (the 3 yellow blues aren't supposed to be yellow blues, but it makes it easier to remember, since I am just fixing orientations...) 
Centers: (5634213154523261) 
Edges: (TCVGSQHKWJRXDFPEIOA)(NULBDC) 

If you notice, until the last 3 pieces of the edges cycle, I have the UL pairs backwards, and had to fix them, and added it at the end instead instead of re memorizing. 

The scramble is from this week's contest (#46) so if you don't want a spoiler, don't scramble)

Scramble: (multislice)(Yellow Top Green Front) 
u U' L' D u B2 D' L2 R D' u' F' r u2 f2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U r R' f2 R2 B R f2 R2 D2 u' F2 r2 D u U2 f2 F' L' r 
Rotation after scramble: x 

Dave, this is me saying that I will do 4x4 BLD, and most likely 5x5 BLD, at CO, and I can do it at night, after the main events are done, because I don't want to sacrifice any other events. Taking a BLD off to see a solved 4x4 is a nice feeling... 

Am I the first person in Canada to attempt/solve this? 

Craig


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice... I'm jealous of you :/


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats Craig on the successful solve, and I recommend definitely to try it in official competition! Nothing much else is as intoxicating as getting a successful solve in competition, especially on the bigger cubes BLD.

congrats again,
Chris


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 27, 2007)

Again, another person joining the 4x4 BLD group. On this forum alone, we have around 7-10. That's almost as many who have attempted this in competition... This event, now that there are methods established, will probably grow exponentially in the coming year.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 27, 2007)

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-5190674238709445676&hl=en-CA

There's the video. Sorry for the quality, but it would have been huge otherwise. It is 80 MB as it is...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Craig. I knew you were getting close. By the way, I missed both of the 4x4x4 BLD for this week's competition, so you beat me this week. 

And by the look of the time of your first solve, you'll probably be beating me even when I do solve them very soon.


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats Craig.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 28, 2007)

Nicely done. I had one last summer, but not since then. Good luk getting an official one.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations Craig. I remember the feeling of the first successfull 4x4x4 BLD, it's really great.
Nice time for a first solve. I had a mid 20th solve the first time too, but I imagine that you will progress faster.
Time for the 5x5x5 BLD?


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm working out the kinks of solving a 5x5, and figuring out how to memo it...but I will be making the attempt soon...


----------

